# Simple Segmented Mesquite



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I had some strips of mesquite left over from a cutting board project so I tried my first 'simple' attempt at a segmented turning. Now I know why I'm not flying that F-18 for the Navy...there's some math involved!
Keep those tools sharp...gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

A+ on your math !
A fine piece of work right there!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is very Sweet GB!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Hay, thats very nice !
LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks very nice. I too, like the segmenting but have never tried it yet. How did you mount it? Did you cut a recess for the chuck from the inside or outside? Looks kinda likt it is checked from a recess in the inside.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dang GB a little more practice and we might make a woodturner out of you.


Nice job


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' work...as usual, GB.....

Out of my 'pay-grade' lol


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like you passed Math 101 with flying colors. Great work. Looks a lot better than when I saw it strapped up in your shop. Really looks good.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice, does anyone have a drool cup I can borrow?


----------

